# Авиация > Однополчане >  в/ч 42072 г.Чугуев

## Равиль Нугаев

Ищу однополчан из в/ч 42072 1 эскадрилья, служивших с 1972 по 1974 гг. Г.Чугуев Харькоской области.

----------

